# Ripples = unwanted



## shoresoap (Jul 14, 2017)

Lately I keep getting ripples in my soaps. This is a special order and no matter what I do, it still ripples. I do spray with alcohol lightly to blast bubbles but that didn't matter in the past. 

This is a triple butter base with mica and FO added. 

Thanks fellow soapers!

Carolyn Z
Shore Soap
NC


----------



## Kittish (Jul 14, 2017)

Can you maybe slightly overfill the molds so it domes up just a tiny bit over the lip, then when it's hardened shave it even with the top of the mold with a wire? That should give you a nice, smooth bottom. It doesn't address why the ripples are happening, but is maybe a short term fix til you do figure it out?


----------



## Millie (Jul 14, 2017)

Fan ripples? Pouring too cool? Haven't made M&P but those thoughts popped in my head. No self restraint.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 14, 2017)

Did you move  your mold at all after the soap was poured?


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jul 14, 2017)

If after you pour you move the mold at all, even it it is a tiny bit, and even if you have spray it with alcohol, it will ripple. You have to not touch it for at least 2 to 4 hours, not even bump ....

Plus, are you using 91% alcohol concentration?


----------



## shoresoap (Jul 15, 2017)

Didn't move the mold - this happened minutes after spraying or not spraying. I looked and the fan was not on. Alcohol is 99% - too much? I thought that was the best. 

I'll sure try using 91% on the next batch! What's 99% good for if not this? 

Thanks again!

Carolyn - Shore Soap


----------



## dibbles (Jul 15, 2017)

I don't think the alcohol would be the cause, but maybe there is something I don't know about that. Is it a different or new kind of soap base? I hope you get it worked out soon.


----------



## shoresoap (Jul 18, 2017)

It's definitely the base. Perhaps I'll try again once all the humidity is out of the air. Thanks everyone.


----------



## toxikon (Jul 18, 2017)

Ignore my comment, I didn't realize it was in the M&P subforum!


----------



## JoeyG (Jul 22, 2017)

Curious as to what brand of base you're using. We've poured quite a bit of M&P soaps, and I've never seen this happen.

If you're adding essential or fragrance oils you might want to see if they've gone bad on you. I suppose it could cause something like that... but just a guess on my part.

Also, with that shape of soap you could use a soap beveler to flatten it out.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 22, 2017)

This will happen regularly with my own m&p recipe because it has such a low heat melt point. Overheating can cause ripples.


----------



## JoeyG (Jul 22, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> This will happen regularly with my own m&p recipe because it has such a low heat melt point. Overheating can cause ripples.



You make a good point. And I don't recall anyone mentioning what the pour temperature was. Hopefully the OP will let us know.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jul 22, 2017)

shoresoap said:


> Didn't move the mold - this happened minutes after spraying or not spraying. I looked and the fan was not on. Alcohol is 99% - too much? I thought that was the best.
> 
> I'll sure try using 91% on the next batch! What's 99% good for if not this?
> 
> ...


 

Anything above 90 is ok.  I just would not use lower.  The one at the dollar store is 50%, so it contains 50% water.  And IMO it might not cause the ripples, but water being heavier than alcohol, and not evaporating as fast, might not be good with the base is still hot.

Not a chemist, I have no scientific base for my comment.....  so maybe you just bump it?

I saw in an episode of soap queen that she blew on top of the soap to see if it would cause ripples and if it was ready for another layer, or something like that.  So I guess even a draft can cause ripples.....  Did you have a fan going?


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 22, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> I saw in an episode of soap queen that she blew on top of the soap to see if it would cause ripples and if it was ready for another layer, or something like that.  So I guess even a draft can cause ripples.....  Did you have a fan going?



If m & p is so sensitive could the "fan" effect of the alcohol spray be causing it?  No! The OP says it happens even if she doesn't spray.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 22, 2017)

Did you by chance move the silicone mold without anything supporting it underneath? - i.e., cookie sheet.


----------



## jod58 (Jul 29, 2017)

Is there a way to glue a melt and pour.  Made a tea pot and the handle broke?


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jul 30, 2017)

melt a tiny bit of soap, pour on baking paper or freezing paper.  Deep your handles on it and quickly attach to pot.  Hold for a minute.  It should work


----------



## jod58 (Aug 14, 2017)

Ty.  Appreciate the help!


----------

